# Bethak - The Desi Lounge > Love & Relationships >  How to Propose ur LOVE!!

## Miss_Sweet

When I saw your name next to mine,
In our wedding card,
I felt blessed.

When I saw you smile,
Seeing me in the traditional bride groom dress,
I felt teased.

When I held your hand,
During the marriage rituals,
I felt responsible.

When you entered my lonely bachelor life,
And changed it into a heavenly abode,
I felt lucky.

When you showed the same love as I did,
Towards my parents,
I felt proud.

When you scolded me,
For neglecting my heath amidst my hectic work,
I felt pampered.

When I saw you scream,
Crying out of labor pains,
I felt helpless.

When I saw tears of happiness in your eyes,
As you looked at our kid,
I felt blessed once again.
All these feeling have bloomed in my heart,

But are yet to blossom in reality.
As these are feelings I long to feel,
For these are still unfelt.

"Will you marry me?"

----------


## Muzi

Impressive might use that actually in the future hehe

----------


## friendlygal786

very impressive indeed, very thoughtful expressions
thanx 4 sharing  :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

thanks both of u :Big Grin:

----------


## villies

heheheh... very nice ,, kia makhan lagaya hey  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

lolz...makhan? :Stick Out Tongue: 

tnx for likin

----------


## Rockkker

thanx 4 sharing...

----------


## khawab

hmm impressive .. but aaj kal kahan aise propose karte hain .. larke to beech road pe hi kardete hain .. widout sharam-o-haya :rolling;

----------


## mytonse

For me proposal was between a wall where i could just peek my head over.Venue was her boundary wall.Time was 11.30 at night.

Words said were historical for her.

----------

